# http://www.repersonalise.com/ NEW website which may interest members by Emma-Louise Jay



## repersonalise (May 6, 2014)

Dear Members,

[Thank you to 'Selig' & the moderators for allowing me to post here.]

My name is Emma-Louise Jay [Hanif], and I am a psychologist who focuses mainly on research into and treatment for depersonalisation and derealisation. After finishing my doctoral studies at the Depersonalisation Unit / Clinic at the Maudsley Hospital, Institute of Psychiatry, I have relocated to Colombia to continue research and particularly to focus more closely on psychological and psychotherapeutic treatments for DP and DR as it is my impression these have (1) lacked research and (2) are not widely available.

I have set up a basic website that I will continue to update and which I hope may be of use to some members. It can be reached here:

http://www.repersonalise.com/

With best wishes,

Emma-Louise


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

How much do your Services cost?


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

P.S. I wasn't trying to be rude, I was honestly interested in how much her services cost and I couldn't find the prices on the website. I hope I didn't come off as rude or sarcastic.


----------



## repersonalise (May 6, 2014)

Hello,

I just came across this discussion - I have a CONTACT section on my website as I prefer to correspond with people about their personal situation directly and in confidence rather than via the forum. People that have contacted me tell me they prefer this.

My best wishes,

Emma


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

Unfortunately her current project seems to be "creativity and dissociation", which means that this is research which is not going to help us in any way.


----------



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

Someone posted a link to her website again today! Has anyone tried her approach? Anyone saw any improvements?


----------



## Grecian (Sep 3, 2015)

I contacted her a while back and was quoted the same price. Worth noting though that she 'normally has weekly or twice weekly appointments with clients and this usually lasts for one - two years'. Recovery of course would be priceless but the expense could be prohibitive for a lot of folks out there.


----------

